
Over 100M US political donations interactively visualized - tmostak
https://www.mapd.com/blog/2016/11/01/follow-the-money-political-donations-in-america/
======
tmostak
Actual demo link is here: [https://www.mapd.com/demos/political-
donations](https://www.mapd.com/demos/political-donations)

